# Best Nforce2 Kernel

## soccerplayer

I was wondering if i could just get a few quick responses for what a good and stable kernel is that is based on the 2.6 kernels that works well with the nforce2 boards. also, if you guys could write any special features i will need to enable for nforce2 specific options

----------

## sobers_2002

well as far as nforce sound is concerned , if you are gonna use alsa, nforce2 aint gonna be possible, u'll have 2 use intel8x0.

----------

## beandog

I have *never* had the gentoo-sources work for me .... there's always some quirk that just kills my system.

My vote is for the plain development-sources.

----------

## _dook_master_

I use gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.5-gentoo. Works great.

----------

## hinken

Love-sources (and mm-sources?) have the latest patches for the nforce2 chipset(I dont know about gentoo-dev-sources but usually love-sources is picking up the latest patches quicker).

Love-source is working great here........

----------

## _Nomad_

I second that

----------

## stahlsau

´course love-sources, prooved to be the fastest for me. Only, if you need reiser4, try lokean-sources, nearly the same as love but with reiser4-support. /me liked speedy-sources as well, but they won´t work for me since the latest releases...

----------

## soccerplayer

i was just wondering which love-sources you guys recommend

----------

## soccerplayer

i was just wondering which love-sources you guys recommend

----------

## Ylin

Do you mean the version?

Always the latest.  :Wink: 

Version 2.6.6-rc3-love4 got the final Nforce2-Patch, because it's in -mm now. No more lockups with Nforce2!  :Smile: 

Though bootsplash is not working correctly, since it's just filling the upper left corner while booting. Later it's working well.Last edited by Ylin on Fri May 07, 2004 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> i was just wondering which love-sources you guys recommend

 always the last one, just search the forum for love-sources

----------

## Plain-old-Jeb

I'm using vanilla-sources here, just make sure you diable the uniprocesor-apic with a boot option or in the kernel setup otherwise u'll get endless system lockups's  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kiroku6

How does 1 go about getting love-sources, do you have to rebuild from the kernel up? I ask because i am installing gentoo and i see its not on their server yet. (emerge love-sources

----------

## _Nomad_

Have a look here

----------

## Kiroku6

im just getting screwed over everytime i try to install gentoo, first i use mm-sources and it doesnt work because i didnt turn on devfs which it said it didnt need. Then i found out thats all i had to do to fix it, after i compiled gentoo-dev-sources when i wanted love-sources. If this doesnt work, im gonna get love sources, and it will work because i will sit here working on my comp until it does lol.

----------

## gringotts

 *Kiroku6 wrote:*   

> mm-sources doesnt work because i didnt turn on devfs

 

it is easier to work with devfs (until you switch to udev, but this is another story). Don't forget other needed options (for fb, splash, ...). You will have to dig in different threads to master the menuconfig. Do a first selection with 'love+sources' (a 'love-sources' selection is not as broad)

 *Quote:*   

> i will sit here working on my comp until it does lol.

 

It will not be that long: just grap the .ebuild, then follow the little howto referenced in a former answer. You will be rewarded with a flying nVidia chip set (even with APIC compiled in --try this only with the last 2.6.6-rc3-love4 version--).

----------

## Kiroku6

How do i download it after i chroot? I cant get on links after i chroot.

----------

## LeTene

 *Kiroku6 wrote:*   

> How do i download it after i chroot? I cant get on links after i chroot.

 

Don't worry too much about exiting the chroot, you can get back really quickly. Follow these steps:

type in exit to exit the chroot

You can now use links to download what you need.

Now type in chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash, followed by env-update and finally source/etc/profile and you will be back inside the chroot, ready to continue

As you'll see, it's just the three commands listed in the handbook that get you into the chroot in the first place, in my opinion a note needs to be inserted into the handbook to draw attention to this ability.

----------

## Kiroku6

YES!!!! SUCCESS!!! Sorry, I dont know much about linux, but im learning pretty fast, i am emerging love-sources 2.6.6-rc3-love4 right now. Now I will NOT reinstall after all this lol.

----------

## LeTene

 *Kiroku6 wrote:*   

> Now I will NOT reinstall after all this lol.

 

Don't bet on it...you get hooked on this, lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kiroku6

i dont mean ever, i mean now, ive reinstalled linux on my new box like 10 times trying to get it to work.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

 *_dook_master_ wrote:*   

> I use gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.5-gentoo. Works great.

 

Same here.

----------

## Kiroku6

I just got 2.6.6-rc3-love4. I keep getting this error.

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde3" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)

My grub is...

default 0

timeout 30

Title=Gentoo Linux 2004.0

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.6-rc3-love4 root=/dev/hde3

----------

## Kiroku6

Looks like i may be going with gentoo-dev-sources too. Its the only 1 i got to work so far. Uninstalled it cause i wanted love, which wont work.

----------

## michaelarch

Hello,

Just found this patch on lkml and it seems to really work on my nforce2.  I applied the patch to 2.6.5-aa5

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/5/3/168

Michael

----------

